
Canadian scientists make Covid-19 research breakthrough, isolating virus - jonbaer
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/canadian-scientists-make-covid-19-research-breakthrough-isolating-virus-1.4851641
======
djsumdog
hmm .. wish they released pictures. Isolating the virus is interesting because
it's possible to get good, high resolution images when you have a billion of
them in one place, versus the current computer generated image everyone is
using.

~~~
anotheryou
They look [https://www.cnet.com/news/this-is-what-the-deadly-
coronaviru...](https://www.cnet.com/news/this-is-what-the-deadly-coronavirus-
looks-like-under-a-microscope/)

the same as all corona viruses do:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Coronaviruses_004_lores.j...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Coronaviruses_004_lores.jpg)

------
ksk
I wish they had released more details on how they grew it. I wonder if they
used micro-carriers...

